# Lights are in, with video



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Here ya go!

4 Whelen vertex in front
4 Whelen vertex in rear
STL grille lights
2 Whelen L32LAF beacons up top

Still to come are two Hella dual beam work lights in the rear and i'll also be putting two Whelen TIR3's under the toolbox on the backrack toolbox mount...all in good time though

Sorry about the crappy vid quality

Thank you Mr. Gates for your help with all of the details and install! It was fun!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

get some daytime pics, it looks real good man, i like the beacons


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;818884 said:


> get some daytime pics, it looks real goos man, i like the beacons


Oh yea, forgot to mention that! Tomorrow i'll take daytime pics of the truck and post them in the reg. pics section! I was never for beacons until i saw those. I wanted this truck to look like a BA work truck and i think i've achieved the look i wanted! =D thank you for the compliments!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thats mint man. Good Job........illeagal as all hell, but very cool.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

looks good man!! Kinda what I'm going to do to my '03 2500hd next week


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking good Mike. Did you get the LED's for the toggles straighted out?


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

looks great very busy


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Yea, i didn't think the fronts were going to look that illegal until after i did it! lol, law enforcement around here doesnt care as long as i'm not doing stupid stuff with them. I'll be changing the front to the same X pattern as the backs when i get a chance so at least it won't be a "wig wag" pattern. I know the police chief from a neighboring town very well and he absolutely loved them so that made me feel a little better!

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

B&B;818920 said:


> Looking good Mike. Did you get the LED's for the toggles straighted out?


Yes, i wound up redoing the entire panel in the end. I changed to a green colored LED that is smaller than the original red ones. It looks a little nicer and isn't as hard on the eyes. I left one red LED for the work lights as i dont want to accidentally leave them on when driving on the road and i also labeled all the switches as well! Thank you for all of your help as always! it is very much appreciated!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

pics of switches??????


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

looks awesome.. these vertex leds are really beginning to grow on me.. im beginning to consider switching my truck over from standard hideaway strobes to the vertex


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ColliganLands;818962 said:


> looks awesome.. these vertex leds are really beginning to grow on me.. im beginning to consider switching my truck over from standard hideaway strobes to the vertex


i was thinking the same thing. those look awsome


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;818947 said:


> pics of switches??????


Just went out to try to get a pic of the switch panel as it sits but apparently something is wrong with my camera and i can't turn the flash off so its coming out like crap. Here is the thread with the initial build. So just imagine it now with just one of those red LED's where the second switch is and all the rest are now smaller green LED's that look a lot nicer. And the wiring for it is a lot cleaner now too lol

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84575


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks nice man.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

ColliganLands;818962 said:


> looks awesome.. these vertex leds are really beginning to grow on me.. im beginning to consider switching my truck over from standard hideaway strobes to the vertex


Thats funny I was thinking the exact same thing. But all that re-wiring doesnt sound so fun.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks great but good luck seeing when your plowing. I use to work for our State Police and we got new Crown Vics in with white corner strobes and not nearly as bright as yours seem to be and when it was snowing and trying to drive (at night) you couldn't see 3 ft in front of you with the strobes going.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Brian Young;819299 said:


> Looks great but good luck seeing when your plowing. I use to work for our State Police and we got new Crown Vics in with white corner strobes and not nearly as bright as yours seem to be and when it was snowing and trying to drive (at night) you couldn't see 3 ft in front of you with the strobes going.


i am not a fan of front strobes for a plow truck IMO. they give me a headace bouncing off the plow and snow. also the plow blocks them alot of the time anyway. but they do look good.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

very nice

i like how you got the Cruise lights working

personally i like stetting the beacons on rotate


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Again, thank you for the compliments guys! That's the thing about these lights in the headlights though, they are LED not strobe, BIG difference when it comes to reflecting off snow and the back of a plow blade.

Kitn1: I didn't wind up hooking up the cruise lights at all, would have been a bit more work and didn't turn out to be a look i was really up for anyway. I noticed those rotate patterns and was not a big fan lol, thank you for your info on the lights before i bought them! I really appreciate it!


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

thats true leds dont bounce like strobes do didnt really think of that. im glad everything work out good for you. looks like a clean install.


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

I like your strobes. I have them on my truck too.


----------

